

Video: Paul Graham at Startup School 08 - matthodan
http://www.omnisio.com/startupschool08/paul-graham-at-startup-school-08

======
bdr
The video starts about a minute too late, so you miss one of the best PG
quotes: "Everybody, stop using the Internet!"

It turned out he didn't mean it that way -- he was just asking the audience to
stop using the wireless network so he could access his presentation -- but it
was still pretty funny.

------
grinich
Startup Bootcamp at MIT will have some similar talks. It's on October 12th and
is totally free.

<http://startupbootcamp.mit.edu/>

~~~
matthodan
Darn. I have a wedding the Saturday prior in PA, but unfortunately won't be on
the east coast during this event.

~~~
grinich
I'm figuring out how to stream it. Check the homepage next Monday if you'd
like to watch.

~~~
matthodan
That would be huge. Thanks!

------
nopassrecover
Irrelevant but I quite like the Omnisio interface.

~~~
pmjordan
Using the Omnisio site makes me wonder what ever happened to that tech. I'm
guessing it was just a talent acquisition after all.

~~~
tobi
who bought it?

~~~
larrykubin
[http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/30/google-acquires-
omnisio...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/30/google-acquires-omnisio-to-
spice-up-youtube/)

------
projectileboy
Hey!! Thanks to whoever brought these back to life - I was unable to access
the SS08 videos at Omnisio for many months (basically, ever since the sale).

